# Stable, Current, Testing, oder Gentoo?

## buebo

Moin!

Ich komme eigentlich eher aus der BSD-Ecke (bis auf einige kleinere Experimente mit Mandrake, RedHat und SuSE) und bin eigentlich nur auf Gentoo gekommen weil mich das Portage-System gejuckt hatte und ich das gerne mal in Action sehen wollte.

Ich bin nun grade dabei Gentoo auf meinem Schlepptop zu instalieren und frage mich ob es denn hier auch sowas wie die FreeBSD oder Debian-Branches wie Stable, Current bzw. Testing, etc. gibt?

buebo

----------

## darge0flex

Hi, komme auch aus der debian-ecke! Hoffe, ich sag jetzt nichts falsches! Also alles, was im portage-tree enthalten ist, ist auch getestet. Progs, libs, etc. welche noch getestet werden müssen/können (von jeden der das möchte), kommentiert man einfach aus der /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask aus, z.B. mozilla-1.1b. Danach kannst du, um das beispiel weiter zu vervollständigen, mit einem 'emerge mozilla' mozilla-1.1b anstatt 1.03 mergen.

So einfach ist das!   :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Marvin-X

 *darge0flex wrote:*   

> Hoffe, ich sag jetzt nichts falsches! Also alles, was im portage-tree enthalten ist, ist auch getestet. 

 

Hmm, dem kann ich nicht ganz beipflichten. Ich kenne sowohl Debian als auch FreeBSD. Im Portage ist m.E. nicht alles getestet sondern es kommt die frische Ware rein. Ich habe diverse Packages die nicht funktionieren oder Störungen verursachen und ich mir eine andere Version einmergen muss. Eine Aufteilung wie bei Debian oder besser noch bei FreeBSD würde Gentoo stark verbessern. So ist doch der Aufwand der Pflege doch ziemlich umfangreich. Immerhin muss ich immer ein Auge auf /var/cache/edb/world haben, welche Versionen ich nicht upgedatet haben will.

----------

## darge0flex

Meine Schlußfolgerung war einfach nur, dass ebuilds in der package.mask zum testen freigegeben werden und im portage-tree erst aufgenommen werden, wenn sie diesen testdurchlauf überstanden haben.

Allerdings läuft es wahrscheinlich dann doch nicht ganz so ab, wie du schon richtig schriebst. Man schaue sich nur cups-1.1.15-r2 an.

----------

